# Fillet sniffing cocker



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Fish Dogs Trained to Sniff Out Over-Limit Fish in Alabama
| December 18, 2015
By David Rainer Alabama Department of Conservation and Natural Resources



While many of us have been busy searching for the perfect Christmas gifts these past few weeks, one group at Dauphin Island has been on an unusual quest for a totally different prize – fish fillets.

Nope, there's no big Christmas fish fry planned. The search for fish fillets is part of an intensive training regimen for the Alabama Marine Resources Division's new canine program to sniff out violators of state and federal fishing regulations.

Marine Resources (MRD) Chief Enforcement Officer Major Scott Bannon said when MRD's Enforcement Officers, even with their limited resources, made seven cases against people for hiding fish in one week, he knew there had to be a better way to detect violators.

"I was sitting in my office thinking about the challenges we've had with people hiding fish, filleting them, and how we should approach it," Bannon said. "I had always been amazed by the way dogs could find drugs and other things. It seemed to me they should be able to find fish. The challenge is that boats smell like fish. If you go out and catch red snapper during the closed season and you throw them back, your boat is still going to smell like red snapper.

Bannon called a master dog trainer with the Florida Wildlife Commission and asked if a dog could be trained to detect fish and/or fish fillets. "He said, 'You're looking at it as whether a dog is going to tell if there are fish there. That's easy. You get the dog to go find the product. That's two different things, and the dog knows the difference."

Bannon also heard of a dog used in Minnesota to find fish during that northern state's peak season, which was ice fishing during the winter. The dog would find hidden caches of fish in snow drifts and other hiding areas.

Bannon contacted the Auburn University School of Veterinary Medicine's Canine Performance Sciences Program, which is training dogs to perform a variety of discovery tasks, including finding explosives and pythons in the Everglades as well as cancer in urine samples.

Bannon traveled to Auburn to express what duties the dogs would need to perform, and that he didn't want dogs that would intimidate Alabama's anglers.

"I didn't want a 'bite' dog," he said. "I didn't want anything that looked like a 'bite' dog, like a German Shepherd or Belgian Malinois. And they were too big. I wanted a small dog the officers could pick up. If a boat pulls out of the ramp on a trailer, then the officer would have to pick up the dog to put it on the boat.

"And I wanted it to be friendly because you're going to be putting it on mom and pop's boat with the grandkids. Of course, everybody is going to want to say hello to the dog. I want it to be a positive contact, even if the dog finds hidden fish."

Bannon said he hopes the canine program will eventually become such a deterrent that finding fillets or illegal catches will become a rarity.

"I've said we're going to put up signs with pictures of a dog and a logo that says, 'Alabama has a dog,'" he said. "When people are offshore and are frustrated with the short seasons and small limits because they've spent money on a boat, used their limited number of vacation days, and they decide they're going to get all they can, I want it to be in the backs of their minds that Alabama has a dog, and the potential of getting caught is pretty high with a dog.

"I don't doubt that we'll make some cases with the dogs, but ultimately, I'd rather not write tickets. Some people are not going to change, but I think the average person would know the odds of getting caught are very high. It's hard to measure deterrence, but I believe we'll be able to tell by what people are saying, what we see on Facebook and on the blogs."

Alabama does allow fish species under state jurisdiction, like speckled trout and redfish, to be filleted on the water as long as the carcasses are kept. In other words, the number of fillets must match with the carcasses in state waters. Boats fishing in federal waters are not allowed to fillet any fish.

"That's why our primary goal is to find fillets, but the dogs will find whole fish if they're hiding them," Bannon said. "We want to inhibit people's fishing trips as little as possible. In a matter of seconds, the dogs will tell us whether anything is 'fishy' or if the ice chest is all they have.

"If we get complaints, we can take the dogs to crew boats or shrimp boats to check those, too. We have harnesses for the dogs to move them from boat to boat."

Marine Resources' Enforcement Canine Program consists of two dogs, one in Baldwin County and one in Mobile County. Conservation Enforcement Officer Lena Phillips will handle the Mobile County dog, an English Springer Spaniel named Morgan, while Officer Chris Cox will handle the Baldwin County dog, an English Working Cocker Spaniel named Gaines.

"I told them I wouldn't handle the dogs but I was going to name them," Bannon said. "I named them after Fort Morgan and Fort Gaines because they protected the state of Alabama. These dogs are being trained to protect the natural resources of Alabama."

Marine Resources was able to procure the dogs through funding from NOAA's Office of Law Enforcement as part of the Joint Operating Agreement as well as contributions from the Alabama Conservation Enforcement Officers Association and the Coastal Conservation Association of Alabama.

With the money in place, Auburn's canine program began the search for the proper dogs. Because the job requires intense drive, Auburn had to search overseas to find suitable prospects. One dog was found in the United Kingdom and one came from Germany.

Bart Rogers of Auburn's Canine Performance Sciences Program was enlisted to train the MRD's dogs and handlers, who take the dogs to their homes and care for them each day. These dogs are not pets, however.

"These dogs are high-drive, working dogs," Rogers said. "We have an evaluation process. We test how environmentally sound they are, and, at the same time, we test their reward value. In other words, how important is the ball to them. Will the ball cause the dog to overcome any environmental stimulus or distraction while it's working?"

During the training, the dogs are taught how to work in certain environments, from 15-foot skiffs to large offshore vessels and onshore warehouses.

"The dogs are trained to find the fillets no matter where they are," said Rogers, who is training the dogs and handlers through a six-week course. "The hardest part is training the handler to work with the dog. I trained dogs to find pythons in the Everglades, and it never happens how you train. You have to be able to read your dog and understand the information it's giving you."

Bannon said the canine program should be operational by February, well ahead of the spring fishing season.

"The dogs have it figured it," Bannon said. "It's the people we're training now."
- See more at: http://www.thefishingwire.com/story/363815#sthash.6OO4mjSA.dpuf


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

It's going to be great sport hiding a few ruby lips throughout your boat. Dogs would have fun playing hide and seek too.


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

It would be really fun to watch them board a charter or commercial boat.
fair is fair. Just got to train those guys. LOL


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

cayenne pepper or medicated talcum powder


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Are they really that desperate to catch some "hardcore outlaws"?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I was kind of amazed a while back as I was reading the weekly Fish and Wildlife Violations Report and saw where a woman was cited for interfering with the duties of a Fish and Wildlife Officer. After reading those first few posts, it's looking quite likely that we may eventually see a post here with someone complaining that they got a citation for interfering with a Fish and Wildlife officer doing his job. That should make an interesting read.


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

PHARMER said:


> Are they really that desperate to catch some "hardcore outlaws"?


My thoughts exactly. We waste more money and time on dumb shyt.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Sirhc said:


> My thoughts exactly. We waste more money and time on dumb shyt.


We waste money? We pay on both sides. Its all about money. U have it, The state wants it. Its a game they win both ways. U pay thru the nose for the right to fish, They sit back & wait. What ever those dogs & training cost.. 
It will be peanuts compared to the fines , court cost , Probation, Attorneys fees., etc cost. They will make it look like there are really bad people out there poaching on a daily basis making money. Maybe commercially there are, Privately ? A few fish u caught & kept hasn't done much but bring down the legal / financial system wrath. The acts of a few Cause the Masses to pay. Convenient Money flow. Most laws today are based on the acts of as few. Billions made from everyone else. Conservation needed ? Yes. Right persons doing it ,, No. Its all corrupt. Any New law passed in any state Should have the peoples vote. Not lawmakers. They should be there for us. Not against us.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Doesn't bother me. I don't keep fish out of season.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Doesn't bother me. I don't keep fish out of season.


Do you buy fish u cant keep out of season? Should u be able too?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

KingCrab said:


> Do you buy fish u cant keep out of season? Should u be able too?


No, I don't. Do you get mad at the cops for pulling you over for speeding?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Only if I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I thought they had drones for this lol...


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe one day I can buy Deer meat out of season when I cant hunt for them leagally.:001_huh:


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Another way to do illegal searches without probable cause.George Washington would be rolling in his grave


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

When I got to the Auburn I quit reading. RTR! And FAU!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Is the boat captain responsible for any hook that gets lodged in the fish detection dogs nose or paws.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

KingCrab said:


> Only if I'm not in a hurry.


Holy crap my gutt hurts!!! :laughing:


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

TatSoul said:


> Another way to do illegal searches without probable cause.George Washington would be rolling in his grave


Amen and amen. 

If a policeman pulled me over and said "I'm am going to search your car now" I would not allow that to happen without probable cause or a warrant. 

How does FWC have the ability to board my boat and go through it from stem to stern without probable cause or a warrant?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Corpsman said:


> Amen and amen.
> 
> If a policeman pulled me over and said "I'm am going to search your car now" I would not allow that to happen without probable cause or a warrant.
> 
> How does FWC have the ability to board my boat and go through it from stem to stern without probable cause or a warrant?


If u have a cuddy cabin with the door closed they cant go in there I'm told. Unless u give them approval. But Maybe Mr. Fish could Explain it better.  Definitely pour pepper all over the place. Whoops , Must have spilled I meant.:whistling:


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

We`re all criminals, that's the way our gooberment see`s us now. :thumbdown:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

So if your hungry , Catch the "Recreationally" decimated ARS could u fillet it to eat it?


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

On page 48 of Jan/Feb 2016 edition of TIDE magazine, published by the CCA, the CCA proudly anounces that they partially funded the MRD canine program to sniff out fish filets. Ive been a long time contributor to the CCA, but am having trouble processing this. Maybe I don't understand, but I thought the CCA was primarily funded by private recreational anglers like myself. I don't want my $ that I contribute to fund government programs that will most likely result in me being boarded and my boat getting "sniffed" for contraband ARS. I know I have nothing to worry about if I am legal, which I always am, but this looks like another impediment to enjoyable time spent on the water. I mean, if ARS were really endangered, AND, there was widespread abuse, then sure. But we all know the situation with the ARS population. I think the CCA owes us an explanation.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Kim said:


> I was kind of amazed a while back as I was reading the weekly Fish and Wildlife Violations Report and saw where a woman was cited for interfering with the duties of a Fish and Wildlife Officer. After reading those first few posts, it's looking quite likely that we may eventually see a post here with someone complaining that they got a citation for interfering with a Fish and Wildlife officer doing his job. That should make an interesting read.


Is this why they call you Pope Kim?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

tkramerv said:


> On page 48 of Jan/Feb 2016 edition of TIDE magazine, published by the CCA, the CCA proudly anounces that they partially funded the MRD canine program to sniff out fish filets. Ive been a long time contributor to the CCA, but am having trouble processing this. Maybe I don't understand, but I thought the CCA was primarily funded by private recreational anglers like myself. I don't want my $ that I contribute to fund government programs that will most likely result in me being boarded and my boat getting "sniffed" for contraband ARS. I know I have nothing to worry about if I am legal, which I always am, but this looks like another impediment to enjoyable time spent on the water. I mean, if ARS were really endangered, AND, there was widespread abuse, then sure. But we all know the situation with the ARS population. I think the CCA owes us an explanation.


Coastal CONSERVATION Association. Keeping fish out of season isn't exactly in line with conservation.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

catfever24 said:


> We`re all criminals, that's the way our gooberment see`s us now. :thumbdown:


The Gov Loves us. We buy them every thing they need one way or the other. :001_huh:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Do any of you like it if some stranger comes along with the sole purpose of making it harder for you to do your job at that particular point in time? What is part of the Fish and Wildlife Officer's job? To look for violators of game laws, that's part of their job so that's what they do. Why do they do it? Probably because they find enough people in violation of game laws that the numbers alone mandate that something proactive be done to limit the game violations.

Having seasons and bag limits set by law isn't enough to deter some people from ignoring that and doing what they want. By doing that they take the risk of being caught, cited and eventually fined. That's just the way it is, if you're going to play the system then you have to take your chances. Meanwhile all of the people that abide by the regulations are forced to endure the counter measures put in place to catch the relatively few violators.

Interfering with the Wildlife Officer doing his job will probably result in a citation. Doing something to harm a dog that is working with the Wildlife officer will no doubt result in an arrest and more serious charges. It might be a good idea that if you make some posts that are of a nature that a Wildlife Officer might be concerned for their fillet sniffing partner or make you sound like an outlaw angler, it would be a good idea to remove the kind of boat, name etc off your profile. Those folks read these threads on the forums too.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

And once again Kim you manage to elevate yourself above everyone and look down your nose at them. Good job!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Joey my friend, I'm sorry that you interpreted what I said that way since it's not my intention at all. I'm just trying to be reasonable and look at the big picture.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Kim said:


> Joey my friend, I'm sorry that you interpreted what I said that way since it's not my intention at all. I'm just trying to be reasonable and look at the big picture.


We are the Big Picture Bought & paid for. Over & over $ over . By us.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

...interfering with a Fish and Wildlife Officer as he carries out his duty to make the 4th Amendment of the U.S. Constitution irrelevant...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The Marine Mammal Protection Act of 1972. This statute authorizes Service officers to search with or without a warrant (16 U.S.C. 1377(d)).


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

catfever24 said:


> We`re all criminals, that's the way our gooberment see`s us now. :thumbdown:


This is so 100% true.
No matter what you are doing at any given time, if a LEO wants to arrest you, they will find some stupidly vague catchall law that they think you broke.
Just to get you into the legal system and spend thousands of your dollars to prove your innocence.
And yes I said legal versus justice and innocence versus not guilty.
It is a huge industry that must be fed.
That now includes fish sniffing dogs.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Kim said:


> The Marine Mammal Protection Act of 1972. This statute authorizes Service officers to search with or without a warrant (16 U.S.C. 1377(d)).


The Public Safety and Anti-Rabble-rousing Act of 2020 makes it illegal to protest against the government in public.

Same difference there, your excellency.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

See that guy in the background? He's the first recreational angler busted by the fillet sniffing dog and you see what happened to him.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Them Dern Sleestax are slow & Stupid but sometimes they bite.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> This is so 100% true.
> No matter what you are doing at any given time, if a LEO wants to arrest you, they will find some stupidly vague catchall law that they think you broke.
> Just to get you into the legal system and spend thousands of your dollars to prove your innocence.
> And yes I said legal versus justice and innocence versus not guilty.
> ...


Government is the biggest business on the planet.always stays in business and finding new ways to make it bigger and better


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> This is so 100% true.
> No matter what you are doing at any given time, if a LEO wants to arrest you, they will find some stupidly vague catchall law that they think you broke.
> Just to get you into the legal system and spend thousands of your dollars to prove your innocence.
> And yes I said legal versus justice and innocence versus not guilty.
> ...



Really??? Haha... I agree that big gov't is corrupt, but if you think the deputy on the road really gives two shits enough to put you in jail for some "vague" catch all charge, well then you are mistaken is all I can say about that.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

whome said:


> Really??? Haha... I agree that big gov't is corrupt, but if you think the deputy on the road really gives two shits enough to put you in jail for some "vague" catch all charge, well then you are mistaken is all I can say about that.


NOTE:
I said:
"if a LEO _wants_ to arrest you".


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

*Filet sniffing Dogs on board*

now they will write more tickets !!!!!

"I don't enjoy writing tickets to the citizens of Alabama for violations related to the frustrating seasons and limits we currently face with some offshore species of fish. Our goal with Morgan and Gains (the dogs) and the AMRD Canine Program is to prevent and deter our fishermen from violating the rules that are currently in place while we work to provide changes in seasons and limits for our recreational fishermen. The dogs will not take us anywhere we could not have looked before, but they will allow us to get the anglers back in their way a lot quicker than before. Fort Morgan and Fort Gaines protected Alabama at the mouth of Mobile Bay and the role for Morgan and Gaines will be to protect the resources of the citizens of Alabama." 
Major Scott Bannon , chief enforcement officer for AMRD


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Florida has been using them for years.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm Glad , they are welcome on my boat anytime


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

TatSoul said:


> Government is the biggest business on the planet.always stays in business and finding new ways to make it bigger and better


I will say a lot of Fwc's talk common sense verses regular old Gov workers. If your up front & strait with them, They, "usually" return the favor. If its your unlucky day where there's a Supv or something of that Nature on board things may go a little different. Still , I say its all about money. If every one in a boat never got a ticket, No money Generated, What would happen to them? :yes:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

KingCrab said:


> I will say a lot of Fwc's talk common sense verses regular old Gov workers. If your up front & strait with them, They, "usually" return the favor. If its your unlucky day where there's a Supv or something of that Nature on board things may go a little different. Still , I say its all about money. If every one in a boat never got a ticket, No money Generated, What would happen to them? :yes:


Pretty sure that the vast majority of their funding comes from license sales.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Pretty sure that the vast majority of their funding comes from license sales.


SO why must an officer write a petty citations if it doesn't benefit them or the state of Florida in some way? It has to do some financial or work related benefit.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> SO why must an officer write a petty citations if it doesn't benefit them or the state of Florida in some way? It has to do some financial or work related benefit.


Because they can and you will comply.
Or else.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

All my out of season filets will be immediately made into cerviche. Detect that ya ole shit eatin beagle!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Because they can and you will comply.
> Or else.


That ! No rights once your proven Technically wrong. We are all legally wrong in some way if he or she see's fit. The term ,"Technically" is a catch all & If they want to screw u. Its all good. Comes around goes around.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

*Al. Marine Resources Readies Canine Unit*

Snapper sniffing dogs. 

The Outdoor Alabama January News Letter announced filet sniffing dogs will now be boarding your boat to sniff out filets.

http://www.outdooralabama.com/marine-resources-readies-canine-unit-aid-enforcement


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Pretty sure that the vast majority of their funding comes from license sales.


Yes, Sir... and a huge amount of $$ comes straight from Uncle Sam.. Anytime you see FWC past the 9 mile line, they're on the U.S. government's nickel.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

Better to spend money for dog sniffers than building new boat ramps which would put more anglers at risk of dog bite.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

amarcafina said:


> I'm Glad , they are welcome on my boat anytime


I am a law abiding citizen, I don't need civil rights.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Pretty sure that the vast majority of their funding comes from license sales.


Yes....it does.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

KingCrab said:


> SO why must an officer write a petty citations if it doesn't benefit them or the state of Florida in some way? It has to do some financial or work related benefit.


Because it's his job. Same reason FHP writes window tint violations. It's the law and some of them actually care about that.


----------



## dhwelder (Mar 4, 2012)

*New to me so be carefull*

Some of you may know already but was just watching channel 5 news and Alabama has a red snapper sniffing dog that goes through your boat. I haven't heard of it so yall be carefull


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

dhwelder said:


> Some of you may know already but was just watching channel 5 news and Alabama has a red snapper sniffing dog that goes through your boat. I haven't heard of it so yall be carefull


Don't break the law and you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They have 2...


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Take a grill w you, tis' legal.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

kanaka said:


> Take a grill w you, tis' legal.


Yea Mark but they should have a sign like at the Buffet "Take all you want, but eat all you take" :thumbup:


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Just say he was gut hooked and you'll be fine...


----------



## Will_R (Jun 28, 2015)

CCC said:


> Don't break the law and you have nothing to worry about.


Except being harassed and wasting a bunch of your time. Tax dollars hard at work.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

kanaka said:


> Take a grill w you, tis' legal.


I was fishing on a head boat somewhere close to Tampa & the cook was steady grilling grouper undersized. I didn't get any though.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Instead of fighting terrorism, they train a dog to keep us from catching 1 fish while commercial foshermen rape the ocean for 2 to 3 thousand pounds a day...per boat...rediculous


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

153.....the job of the FWC isn't to fight terrorism....it is to catch people violating the Fish and Games laws.

Is your next rant going to be cops writing speeding tickets instead of hunting down ISIS?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

153 Large fish said:


> Instead of fighting terrorism, they train a dog to keep us from catching 1 fish while commercial foshermen rape the ocean for 2 to 3 thousand pounds a day...per boat...rediculous


You need to get the facts straight on Commercial fishermen catches. Plus why don't you or someone post a solution or a better plan to satisfy the recreational fishermen. The commercial section is 100% regulated and accounted for. FWC is doing all they can to satisfy both groups. And NO I am not involved in federal commercial fishing. Let's hear it for a better solution other than opening it up completely and within 6 months it will be back like it was in the mid 70s, No fish of any size or amount to catch.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Alabama is late to the party. Florida has used fish sniffing dogs for about 8 years or so.


----------



## ABC (Apr 20, 2008)

*Dogs being used to sniff out Red Snapper?*

http://wkrg.com/2016/03/09/dogs-being-used-to-sniff-out-hidden-red-snapper/


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

60hertz said:


> Alabama is late to the party. Florida has used fish sniffing dogs for about 8 years or so.


Do you have a link? I was told only one other location was using the dogs. Maine?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Pretty sure that the vast majority of their funding comes from license sales.


 Which fund does license sales go into that is then used to fund FWC?


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

sealark said:


> You need to get the facts straight on Commercial fishermen catches. Plus why don't you or someone post a solution or a better plan to satisfy the recreational fishermen. The commercial section is 100% regulated and accounted for. FWC is doing all they can to satisfy both groups. And NO I am not involved in federal commercial fishing. Let's hear it for a better solution other than opening it up completely and within 6 months it will be back like it was in the mid 70s, No fish of any size or amount to catch.


Actually there is a very simple fix. When the recreational quota is met all ARS fishing ceases. When my boat hits the dock i and all others should have to report my catch, then we realistic numbers. As for the law breakers, they will catch out of season no matter what let LE handle that. Point is, you get an accurate count, you get a realistic season and that season could be very liberal.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You are correct, thats the way it is now. Just no way for fwc to assure the recreational fishermen are reporting.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Which fund does license sales go into that is then used to fund FWC?


So is any citation money there in any funds?


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

We were boarded this weekend by FWC about 6 miles south of the Pensacola Pass. Two officers in a rhib. Checked for fish and licenses and off the boat in less than 5 minutes; professional and courteous officers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

No dogs allowed on my boat. People yes. But, my boat, "usually", has food stock of fish on board and according to the captains rules, and the rules of the house as handed down by the chef, the food sources and supplies shall not be contaminated by coming into contact or close proximity to any fur bearing animal. Nor shall they be allowed in the kitchen on the homefront.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

fishn4real said:


> No dogs allowed on my boat. People yes. But, my boat, "usually", has food stock of fish on board and according to the captains rules, and the rules of the house as handed down by the chef, the food sources and supplies shall not be contaminated by coming into contact or close proximity to any fur bearing animal. Nor shall they be allowed in the kitchen on the homefront.


Please let us know how that works for you bud, Pretty sure sea tow will tow your boat back to the dock after lassie and the cops place you under arrest.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

CCC said:


> Please let us know how that works for you bud, Pretty sure sea tow will tow your boat back to the dock after lassie and the cops place you under arrest.


My name is not Bud, and you know that. 

So far, so good. As stated, I do not have any issue with humans looking, but no animals allowed; Bud.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

fishn4real said:


> My name is not Bud, and you know that.
> 
> So far, so good. As stated, I do not have any issue with humans looking, but no animals allowed; Bud.


What about Mermaids?


----------

